# Scalibor Collars for the dogs



## Elliemog (Dec 13, 2012)

We finally arrived just over a month ago...followed shortly by our dog Leela.  Still waiting for the furniture to arrive, but all is going well :clap2:
We found our first abandoned hunting dog just 2 weeks ago. A little German Shorthaired Pointer that we have named Rosie. We are taking very good care of her, and she has settled in very well. Food, and lots of love seems to be doing the trick! The day we found her, we took her to the only vets we had so far seen, which was D&N Vets. We were not very impressed (for reasons I won't go in to) but luckily we were told about CY Vets in Paphos, which is much better. We were advised about the sandflies and Leishmaniasis and bought them both the Scalibor collars. I have read some different reviews about them on the internet, and wondered if anyone has had any problems with them? Are they the best thing to use here, or are there any alternatives? We used to use Advantix on Leela when we were living in Germany. It's good, but we were having to put it on every 3-4 weeks because she loves going in the water. The Scalibor collars are meant to work for 5-6 months? Any advice would be appriciated.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Elliemog said:


> We finally arrived just over a month ago...followed shortly by our dog Leela.  Still waiting for the furniture to arrive, but all is going well :clap2:
> We found our first abandoned hunting dog just 2 weeks ago. A little German Shorthaired Pointer that we have named Rosie. We are taking very good care of her, and she has settled in very well. Food, and lots of love seems to be doing the trick! The day we found her, we took her to the only vets we had so far seen, which was D&N Vets. We were not very impressed (for reasons I won't go in to) but luckily we were told about CY Vets in Paphos, which is much better. We were advised about the sandflies and Leishmaniasis and bought them both the Scalibor collars. I have read some different reviews about them on the internet, and wondered if anyone has had any problems with them? Are they the best thing to use here, or are there any alternatives? We used to use Advantix on Leela when we were living in Germany. It's good, but we were having to put it on every 3-4 weeks because she loves going in the water. The Scalibor collars are meant to work for 5-6 months? Any advice would be appriciated.


Hi, welcome to Cyprus.

My two Springers have never had collars(of any description) but the cost of Advantix every month was getting expensive, as like your dog, they like the water. 
I have acquired another small wirehaired terrier from PAWS and visited Aris the vet at Konia, who I like better than my previous one. It's a trek for me, but worth it.

As PAWS (where I do volunteer work) have started using the Scalibor now as well as the yellow Kiltic, I thought I would give them a try for all 3 dogs. Aris says they are about 80% effective, as the yellow are 90%, but are waterproof whereas let your dog go in water with the Kiltic and it was rendered useless. I was told the Scalibor lasted for 8 months but will make enquiries. 

At €13 each it makes it a more affordable option, they are also quite soft which I prefer.

I have even convinced my Greek and Cypriot neighbours to protect their dogs with them. That's a first.:clap2:


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Just an update on these Scalibor collars.....

I am not impressed up to now, and neither are my neighbours. They have purchased the yellow Kiltic. 
I thought we may have more than our fair share of ticks up here, we have sheep and goats grazing all over, but listening to a couple of friends, they also say lots around, but the ticks aren't dropping from the dogs until they have fed, which is not what I want.

I shall be reverting back to Advantix I'm afraid.


----------



## die7 (Nov 6, 2012)

We use Scalibor for our 5 rescued dogs for years and are very satisfied. Also living 'in the fields' with flocks around, I tell you, you never will have a 100% protection against ticks, but scalibor is waterresistant and perfect against sandflies. We use it from March and sometimes 2 of our dogs get an Advantix spoton additionally in August.
The 'spot on's are really expensive! Can't afford them every 3 weeks for 5 dogs and they are definitely not more effective.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

die7 said:


> We use Scalibor for our 5 rescued dogs for years and are very satisfied. Also living 'in the fields' with flocks around, I tell you, you never will have a 100% protection against ticks, but scalibor is waterresistant and perfect against sandflies. We use it from March and sometimes 2 of our dogs get an Advantix spoton additionally in August.
> The 'spot on's are really expensive! Can't afford them every 3 weeks for 5 dogs and they are definitely not more effective.


Apparently they are s'posed to be 80% effective, the Kiltic 90%.

I have started using Bio Kill spray on their beds and around the doorways and outside tiled veranda, I have also sprayed insecticide on the gravel and garden, the ticks are even on my clothes when I come back from walking the dogs....

I have a check after each walk to remove the pests, they are so resiliant


----------



## die7 (Nov 6, 2012)

Geraldine said:


> I have started using Bio Kill spray on their beds and around the doorways and outside tiled veranda, I have also sprayed insecticide on the gravel and garden, the ticks are even on my clothes when I come back from walking the dogs....


We also put BioKill on the backs and bellies of 2 of our dogs in July and August sometimes in addition before going out in the fields. It works. 
3 of our doggies hardly catch anything, the 2 others always bring a tick from outside,
no matter what you do.


----------



## Elliemog (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks for all the info. I've had the collars on for over 2 weeks now and there was a fair amount of itching and scratching going on the first week. I read that they don't really become active until 2 weeks, so I stuck with it, even though I was still finding ticks everywhere, alive and dead. Now we have good and bad days depending on where we walk them. It would almost seem that they are carrying the ticks in and then dropping them. The vet advised me that they don't work against fleas and that I should still continue to use a spot on (Frontline) as well. I must admit, I did find Advantix better, but it just wears off so quickly. I have the Biokill for their beds and other sleeping areas, but didn't realise you could use it on the dogs themselves die7?


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Elliemog said:


> Thanks for all the info. I've had the collars on for over 2 weeks now and there was a fair amount of itching and scratching going on the first week. I read that they don't really become active until 2 weeks, so I stuck with it, even though I was still finding ticks everywhere, alive and dead. Now we have good and bad days depending on where we walk them. It would almost seem that they are carrying the ticks in and then dropping them. The vet advised me that they don't work against fleas and that I should still continue to use a spot on (Frontline) as well. I must admit, I did find Advantix better, but it just wears off so quickly. I have the Biokill for their beds and other sleeping areas, but didn't realise you could use it on the dogs themselves die7?


I was surprised at that too...

I didn't know that about the fleas either, taking it all into account, if you have to buy extra medication for the fleas, it still makes it an expense.

I have never had as many ticks indoors, dead or alive, but full ones too .


----------



## die7 (Nov 6, 2012)

Against fleas Scalibor has a repellent effect!

We never used an extra spot on for that.

Our vet told me the thing with BioKill 
and we use it for many purposes, also for plants!

For more infos you can look here:

*Tick Collars For Dogs & Tick Prevention | Scalibor*


----------

